
Angela Merkel agrees to prosecution of comedian over Erdoğan poem - dsfuoi
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/apr/15/angela-merkel-agrees-prosecution-comedian-erdogan-poem
======
foolshdropout
Typical spineless bureaucratic political BULLHOCKEY, my condolences to fellow
Germans.

------
draw_down
Wow, that's terrible.

